# Day 92-wondering...



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Okay, I am on day 92 and sad to say-no change. I haven't given up yet but... if this doesn't work what does that mean exactly-if anything? I am confused, things I read say ibs is related to the mind, lotronex and other similar drugs look promising, change your diet, relax, etc... I have done all of these thing and NOTHING is giving me somewhat of my life back. Only way I can do anything is if I don't eat at all. Well, I will continue on with the tapes-at least I will have accomplished that and maybe I will get a miracle after day 100...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people show improvement only after finishing the tapes so there is still hope.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SD Mom...yes, K is right. Both AZ mom and myself did not have major changes until after the sessions were completed. For us the changes were very gradual, very subtle. Almost as if one day, you think, gee I haven't thought about having a "D" attack for awhile. To date, there is no cure for IBS. But hypnotherapy sessions have a higher proven track record over medications that do not work over the long term. Keep at it, don't despair. We will continue to support. If you do not see any changes, even gradual small ones, do email Mike, and he can give you some suggestions, or encouragement. Meanwhile, just know that this is sometimes the path it takes. For my situation, since I was dealing with other things in my life, my subconscious dealt with those things first, then the IBS. This may very well be the case with you as well.Take care, and keep us posted. Hope this helps a little bit.







------------------Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

SD,Marilyn put it very well. It was another 3 months (6 months total) before I noticed changes, and they were really subtle. I can imagine you are frustrated. Have you not seen any CHANGES, good or bad?I am curious , what are your symptoms? How long have you had IBS symptoms, and do you have related disorders (fibromyalgia, anxiety disorder, etc.)?AZ


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

How can you be sure the changes (improvements?) were due to the hypnotherapy if they came so long afterwards and were "subtle?" I assume they weren't so subtle as to seem not worth the cash paid, right? So how subtle are we talking here?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With CBT and I think there was a study on Hypnotherapy as well, patients typically are doing better at a one year followup than they are at the termination of the CBT or hypno. This effect is not typcially seen with drug therapies other than the 5% remission/year that is seen with IBS.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Steve, K said it very well. I guess the word "subtle" is perhaps a rather ambiguous term. By subtle, I don't mean that the changes were of small or little amount. I mean that they came bit by bit...gradually. For me, it would be at first that I had "d" attacks on a daily basis lasting anywhere from 1/2 hr to 4 hours per day. Then maybe a few weeks later, I realized, it was down to 2 attacks per week, and much milder, then less and less...but you aren't actively thinking about it. Your mind isn't as preoccupied with it. Before the sessions, my whole life was centered around possible attacks in public places, rearranging my schedule, etc. After completion of the sessions, the ultimate changes were remarkable, but they came in a quiet, gradual and subtle way. Bit by bit, here and there, I became better. Slowly and gradually. The changes in the long term were not subtle.







Just the way they came. But I must add, everyone is different, everyone has things in their life that they are dealing with. Some have had remarkable, dramatic, and almost immediate relief. Whether these improvements are due to the sessions, you ask? Of course, there are always outside factors, those of us doing this on our own, are not control groups. Some have meds they take, have troubles, stresses, all things that interfere with IBS in terms of severity, etc. So you can always attribute success or lack of it to the tapes working or not working, or other variables. There is no cure for IBS to date; but if you put all the people on meds alone, and all the people doing the sessions, the hypnothreapy sessions show the best overall success in the long term, with regard to symptom reduction, alleviation, that is in duration, frequency of presentation, and severity. Some folks just about walk away from IBS altogether, some have only a slight improvement or none at all, but the majority have from 80% - 90% improvement. Where any of us falls in the bell curve, as it were, can be due to many things. And yes, one of which, may be that the sessions did not work for you;(naturally we hope that this is not the case), but it has worked for enough of us to help us get on with our lives.Hope this helped a tad bit!!! Take care, and SD, let us know how it is going...Have a great day, everyone!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks again K & Marilyn! I especially understand that "subtle" part much better now.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Good question Steve, and Marilyn is right on as usual. The changes were eventually profound, but came about slowly. As Marilyn describes, it was more of a "Hey, I haven't had D for a while," or I'd be driving and stuck in traffic and suddenly think "Hey, I would usually have a panic attack in this situation." The changes are not overnight, they are very slow and subtle so you don't really notice WHEN they occurred.I have no doubt that the tapes made the difference. I have had IBS for 27 years. I tried diet changes and avoiding triggers, multiple medications, CBT, even hypnotherapy about 12 years ago. Before I knew about IBS, I thought my symptoms were from an anxiety disorder. I went to a hypnotherapist for anxiety, and although it helped me learn to relax and reduce panic attacks, it did nothing for my IBS symptoms Mike's tapes helped my IBS symptoms, reduced my anxiety symptoms, and helped with sleep problems from fibromyalgia.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD, I likke to think there is no end of the road in this, that there are always options.The advise others gave you is right on.I also think somehow that the eating thing maybe causing some problems still as part of this, is there a way you could work with a dietician for a bit?Also, cbt might be good to combine with the hypnotherapy and see where that takes you.I personally will be happy for you when you get in to see DR Drossman and you two work together on this and I hope that is still in the works.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2001)

Hi all, Wow what a surprise when I looked at my email and saw all the responses! I REALLY appreciate it as it is nice to have some encouragement from people who know what goes on day to day living with this mess.







I am still hopeful that something will help-including the tapes. AZ- I got ibs during my second pregnancy and before meds I would have d anywhere from seven to ten times a day and that was with not eating much, terrible chills, and pain almost every waking minute. I don't have fibro or anxiety etc... I really haven't noticed any changes-I constantly fluxuate on bad to worse so it is hard to assess although I know I am not doing better.Trying to stay positive though!







Eric- I tried a dietician, she wasn't much help-just kept tellng me to eat vegetables and fruits-how I would love to!! But I can't,I have to be able to take care of two kids. I know I am not eating right but I am just trying to hang on until I see Dr. Drossman--man I hope that will be soon. Thank you all again for the encouragement-I know how much success the tapes have had and at least I know I am doing all I can to help myself. Take care!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Hi All,Many thanks for yoiur comments and replies.SD, don't try to hard, it is natural when all other things seem to have failed to get down. If you need added help/reassurance email me direct and I try and give additional support.timelineservices###cs.comBest RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

I agree with the statement that the changes are really subtle and you don't tend to notice them occuring. It's think it's important to focus on the changes that have been made and not dwell on the fact that you still have IBS. With time things will eventually get better and the symptoms will improve.For me I still will get frustrated at times that I still have symptoms but then I say to myself - well it was certainly a lot worse before I started the tapes. Plus there is a lot more room for improvement after the program is done. So try and remember how much worse symptoms used to be and it will make things a lot more bearable.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A good thing I think to add to this thread is the self talk thread to Dr Bolen I posted. IT may help here. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000263.html Also, SD the fact your eating so little concerns me in regards to your symptoms. I might have asked this but do you do fiber or does that kill you and have you tried all the different fiber brands or fibercon or equalactin.Not eating enough shuts down the digestive system, shrinks the stomach, keeps you from getting the vitamins and minerals for proper nutrition,adds to pain when you eat, stresses the body ect.. This concerns me at the moment not to yell at you on it, but because I think it is part of the problem. Somehow, you have to see if you can make yourself happy about eating again and find the right foods to eat that don't bother you. Of course I know that is way easier said then done.Do you go out to dinner at all? This may seem weird, but as a chef I am going somewhere with it.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

Hi Eric, I have tried fiber-metamucil,citracel,and one of the fiber pills, can't remember which, but all that happened is the pain got worse and coincidence or not but I went to the bathroom a lot more (didn't think that was possible.) I know you are worried but I do eat- I just have eaten foods that are the lesser of the evils for about two years now. I only don't eat when I have to go somewhere, which actually these days is not often. I try to most things in the morning and then I eat when I get home. I have to do this because with two little kids in tow, I cannot be stuck in Target or wherever in a bathroom for an hour+ or ten different times. I know not eating makes ibs worse, but not being able to do anything or tell my daughter we can't go to a friends birthday etc... because I am sick all the time, that makes ME worse. I just started on levbid so maybe that will help. Thanks for being concerned and I don't mean to make my situation worse. I also didn't mean to make this so looooong...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

Whoops, I forgot to reply that I don't eat out-between the kids and myself we are lucky if we go anywhere! Why?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2001)

Jeez, one more thing, I read "self talk" and I do that! I always have as I have always played sports and I have played through pain many times. I do like to eat, and most of the time I eat and don't think about getting sick becuz I don't get too much time to think around here! If I do think about getting sick I usually think that I can handle it, it's not that bad, etc... Then I am surprised how bad it is. Sounds stupid but it is almost like I forget exactly what the pain or urgency is like. Does that make sense? Anyway, I honestly don't feel like I am setting myself up for getting sick.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

SD,I wish I knew what to tell you, other than keep listening to the tapes. I was kicking around an idea, wondering if there is a connection between length of time having IBS, and amount of time it takes to see improvement in symptoms? I wonder if it takes longer to change IBS patterns the longer you've had it? Just a thought. I know that it can be successful for long-term IBSers as it was for me, Eric, Marilyn and others. I'm confused about your dietician's advice for eating fruits and vegetables. You must be careful with fresh fruits and vegetables. Raw veggies were awful for me.I find canned fruits easy to tolerate. The dietician may have been trying to have you increase fiber, but these types of fiber are too rough for us. Supplements are usually easier to handle. You are lucky to get in to see one of the best IBS specialists in Dr. Drossman. I hope you get in to see him soon.AZ


----------

